

Ask HN: Cheddar iOS app analogue for Rails? - lquist

Cheddar(https://github.com/nothingmagical/cheddar-ios) is a great way to see some professional level Obj-C/iOS code in the wild. Is there an equivalent for Rails? Hartl's app is too elementary, though Diaspora(https://github.com/diaspora/diaspora) seems promising?
======
callmeed
Check out Spree: <https://github.com/spree/spree>

Also, you might find the rails app composer helpful:
<http://railsapps.github.com/rails-composer/>

